# referente



## Marian_trad

Hola a todos, 

Creeis que se puede traducir la "referente" por "referant" en la siguiente frase:

"Considera a su hermano un referente en su vida" : "Il considère son frère un referant dans sa vie"

Gracias
Marian


----------



## Tina.Irun

Yo más que "référant" utilizaría, "il considère son frère comme un *modèle* dans sa vie".


----------



## feeskaa

"il considère son frère comme un exemple dans sa vie" est une option aussi 

Saludos


----------



## feeskaa

Et ce serait mieux de dire: il prend son frère comme modèle/exemple
Saludos


----------



## Tina.Irun

feeskaa said:


> Et ce serait mieux de dire: il prend son frère comme modèle/exemple = _su hermano es su modelo/coje a su hermano_ _como ejemplo._
> Saludos


 
Pero ya no es exactamente la misma idea.  Se quiere traducir            _"*un* referente en su_ _vida_". Puede haber otros referentes, aparte su hermano.


----------



## feeskaa

Bien hecho Iglesia j'ai malheureusement pas fait la remarque  mais ça pourrait servir de leçon

Saludos


----------



## Tina.Irun

feeskaa said:


> Bien hecho Iglesia j'ai malheureusement pas fait la remarque  mais ça pourrait servir de leçon
> 
> Saludos


 
J´ai été aussi tentée par ta phrase car elle sonne mieux mais.. j´ai eu peur de ne pas rendre l´idée initiale. 
J´espère qu´il fait beau à Casa, ici l´automne est arrivé.


----------



## ladymarione

Bonjour!
J´ai un doute sur la traduction de referente dans cette phrase:

El principal objetivo de esta sinergía es enriquecer la oferta actual de ocio nocturno de manera significativa mediante un producto de extrema calidad y crear en cada ciudad un _*referente*_ de cultura nocturna.

J´ai traduit par:

L´objectif principal de cette synergie est d´enrichir l´offre actuelle de la vie nocturne de manière significative par un produit de grande qualité, et créer dans chaque ville un modèle à suivre de culture nocturne.

Merci


----------



## Keiria

Bonjour!
La phrase original dis "referente" et non "referente a seguir". Alors, je crois que la traduction c'est "modèle" simplement.


----------



## Tina.Irun

ladymarione said:


> Bonjour!
> J´ai un doute sur la traduction de referente dans cette phrase:
> 
> El principal objetivo de esta sinergía es enriquecer la oferta actual de ocio nocturno de manera significativa mediante un producto de extrema calidad y crear en cada ciudad un _*referente*_ de cultura nocturna.
> 
> J´ai traduit par:
> 
> L´objectif principal de cette synergie est
> - d´enrichir l´offre actuelle de la vie nocturne, de manière significative, par un produit de grande qualité, et
> - de créer, dans chaque ville, un modèle à suivre de culture nocturne.
> 
> Merci


par lo sustituiría por "avec" (mediante = au moyen de)
También lo dejaría en "modèle" o, tal vez:  "modèle de référence"


----------



## ladymarione

merci beaucoup, cela m´a bien servi!


----------



## lm064

Hola, 

¿Y en un contexto culinario, hablando de bebidas y alimentos de una región en concreto, os parece acertada la traducción siguiente?

"se han convertido en *un referente internacional*"
"sont devenus *une référence internationale*"


----------



## Víctor Pérez

lm064 said:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿Y en un contexto culinario, hablando de bebidas y alimentos de una región en concreto, os parece acertada la traducción siguiente?
> 
> "se han convertido en *un referente internacional*"
> "sont devenus *une référence internationale*"



A mí me parece bien.


----------



## Clotario Demoniax

Alors, ce n'est pas possible de dire « Il considère son frère (comme) une référence dans sa vie. » ?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Clotario Demoniax said:


> Alors, ce n'est pas possible de dire « Il considère son frère (comme) une référence dans sa vie. » ?



Personnellement, je ne vois pas d'inconvénient.


----------



## ballenitapeque

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola, yo también tengo alguna duda sobre la traducción de REFERENTE.
Mi frase a traducir es: "Se convierte en su mejor maestro y referente" (hablando en pasado de su padre-Biografía)
                              "Il a devenu son meilleur maître et modèle"
                                                                        et référence dans sa vie"

¿Qué opción os gusta más?
Un saludo.


----------



## Marie3933

_son meilleur maître et __un/son modèle_

_sa référence / une référence pour lui_ : OK
pero _"référence dans sa vie"_ es diferente : ya no se trata de un referente en un campo determinado (el trabajo o la pintura), sino en todos los ámbitos (como ser humano, hombre, marido, padre, ciudadano, artista, etc.). Depende de lo que quieres expresar.


----------



## Etienne9127

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Estoy traduciendo esto al francés: "La cátedra interamericana Carlos Fuentes busca constituirse *en un referente *internacional como un espacio de analisis" (es un texto completo, esta es la frase donde esta mi problema), y no puedo encontrar la palabra que me ayude a traducir referente, alguien sabe como traducirlo y que no pierda el sentido.


----------



## Henry Days

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*

Estoy traduciendo la presentación de una revista académica al francés. Habla del Consejo Asesor, "que irá ampliándose con la incorporación de referentes de otros países y continentes". 

Intento: "qui sera élargi avec l'ajout de XXX d'autres pays et continents". 

No sirven "modèle" ni "référence". Esta última palabra sería más bien "referencia" y yo creo que habla más de cosas que de personas. No son tanto modelos como guías, faros, maestros. ¿Algo con "repérage", "points de repére" o similar?

Gracias, como siempre.


----------

